# Delta 46-460?



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

OK seeing all the cool things that everyone is doing with their lathes has me wanting to give turning a shot. My turning experience equates to probably about five or ten minutes worth of making a square stick a round one in shop class some 25+ years ago.

I think I’ve boiled down my lathe choices to the delta 46-460. You guys that have one, are you happy with it? Anything you don’t like about it? If you had it to do over again would you buy something else (maybe bigger)?

From everything I’ve read people seem to love these things and adding the cost of a chuck and chisels it’s within my budget.

Just wanted to get you guy’s opinions since you are the ones getting me into this.:laughing:

Also any opinions on the Nova G3D chuck to go along with it?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i bought mine last winter and yea i love it.i wish it was heavier but you pay for what you get,i got mine on sale for 450 bucks at woodcraft. so it was a great deal i thought


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

*I love mine!*

Its a great lathe! I don't really like the tool Banjo, (it gets sticky) but a little wax and it slides nicely. I also splurged and got the nova chuck as well. If you do get that lathe and chuck, make sure the insert you get isn't an aftermarket.
Make sure your set up for sharpening and if I were you I would get a set of Harbor freight red handle tools. Those are cheap enough to practice with and I think they work fine.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> i bought mine last winter and yea i love it.i wish it was heavier but you pay for what you get,i got mine on sale for 450 bucks at woodcraft. so it was a great deal i thought


450? Wow, that's alot cheaper than what i was figuring. I was looking at $599 on amazon. Wonder if it would be worth it to hold off till the holiday season kicks in?



slicksqueegie said:


> Its a great lathe! I don't really like the tool Banjo, (it gets sticky) but a little wax and it slides nicely. I also splurged and got the nova chuck as well. If you do get that lathe and chuck, make sure the insert you get isn't an aftermarket.
> Make sure your set up for sharpening and if I were you I would get a set of Harbor freight red handle tools. Those are cheap enough to practice with and I think they work fine.


The insert, what is it, a threaded adapter? I read somewhere something about that. I was under the impression that the G3D threaded straight on the shaft without the adapter. That was one of the reasons i was leaning towards that chuck. Not having to mess with adapters. Or am i worrying about things I shouldn't?

Yea i was planing on picking up a set of the HF chisels. But sharpening brings up a couple more questions. I have a six inch (or eight, something like that) bench grinder that I was just planning on swaping out one of the stones on for a finer grit. That would work right? What grit stone do I need?

I appreciate the help. Like I said i am pretty much clueless on this woodturning thing.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I turn on a Powermatic with 20" swing and 2hp. I was uprgading my mini lathes so I looked long and hard at all available. I decided on a the Delta 46-460. It works superb. It only needs a few minor mods to be exceptional. I will put a larger rectangular locking plate under the tailstock. It locks well enough for most people now but I'm kinda picky and used to a heavy duty lathe. 
The variable speed works well. I has plenty of power for most people and you can get a bed extension if you want to turn longer work. 
About the only complaint if it was my only lathe would be the limited swing. However 90 percent of all I turn is under 12" so it should do fine.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

It does require a threaded insert. I don't think its a big deal though.

As far as sharpening I currently use a 6" wheel, as it does work. I really should be using an 8" swapping out the stone should work fine.

If I'm not mistaken, I think you should have a 60 and a 120 grit. If you currently have a 6" grinder, upgrade to 8" when you can.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

slicksqueegie said:


> It does require a threaded insert. I don't think its a big deal though.


 for what?
i dont use any kind of threaded insert so im a little confused here


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> for what?
> i dont use any kind of threaded insert so im a little confused here



To use the nova chuck, it requires a 1"-8 "D" insert. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/nova-chuck-26623/

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathe_Accessories/adaptor_page.htm


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ok thanks and sorry for not knowing


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 46-460 and love everything about it. Only thing about mine is about 6 months after I bought it my shop burnt and the 46-460 doesn't look as new anymore but it went through the fire and still works as good as it ever did. It might be discolored but it is a good workhorse. If you get one you will love it too.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is mine after the fire. It took alot of work to get it clean because of all the rust from the water but it was worth it.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I got mine last Dec. I like having the variable speed control and reverse. The speed range is good too. I may step up to a larger swing someday but 12.5" rarely limits me and the price point climbs pretty quickly from here. I figured I'd give myself some time to settle into the kind of turning I enjoy most then make the jump if I need to. 
I built a stand which is basically a 2x6 stud wall a couple inches longer than the bed and filled it with concrete to add mass. It allows me to stand at the end which is nice for bowls and hollowing. 

I usually find something I like better right after I make a purchase like this, but so far no regrets. BTW I paid retail (599) minus 10% for the whole purchase at Woodcraft. I guess I'm too impatient to get the good deals. 

I got the nova midi chuck which is a great buy with 2 sets of jaws. No insert required for this one. Works fine for smaller stuff but I tend to use the faceplate with glue blocks for bowls and hollow forms.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I love mine. Well if I had one complaint it would be the tool rest. But I have other s to use.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I would think the G3 should work well for your needs as it meets or exceeds the size of items you can turn.
I would go with the insert (threaded adapter) type just in case you ever want a larger lathe. I have 4 Novas and they all work great. You only have to “mess” with the insert once.
As far as the grinder, I would stay with what you have for now. You do want the white (friable) wheel in about 100 grit.
I use my 6” grinding table I built in the 80’s. Yes you do get a slightly deeper hollow (in the 100ths?) but to me the bigger advantage of going to 8” would be that it last longer before you have to trash it.
Assuming you do not have one, I think money would be better spent on a grinding jig rather than a new grinder.
You also have to add a faceshield…..sanding & finishing supplies….


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

slicksqueegie said:


> To use the nova chuck, it requires a 1"-8 "D" insert.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/nova-chuck-26623/
> 
> http://www.teknatool.com/products/Lathe_Accessories/adaptor_page.htm


Here's one that is made for the Delta, no insert required.
http://www.tools-plus.com/delta-46-461.html

*Specifications*:

1" X 8tpi Thread Mount (direct threaded body for 1"x8tpi, does not use anyinsert
Locking screw for mounting on *reversible* Lathes
The *-D* refers to this chuck being packaged for *Delta*


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Guys thanks again for all the feedback, advice, and help. For starting out It doesn’t look like I can go wrong with the delta. It will probably be another two weeks or so before I can order it but in the meantime I’ll be doing a lot of reading and chomping at the bit.:yes:

Thanks again!:thumbsup:


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

I've had mine for about 6 months and haven't regretted it at all. Of course about a month after I bought it there was one on Craigslist for 400 but that's life. I would probably been gone anyway. I have the G3 chuck and the super nova. It's a nice machine that I will have for a long time.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

A little fallow up...

I got my lathe last Friday. The thing was spot on right out of the box. It was kind of strange to just pull something out of the box and it be ready to go without needing any adjustments. I just pulled it out of the box, set it on the bench, put in the centers, checked the alignment and stood back and wondered (thought) is that it? If it wasn’t for the weight and packaging I think it may have taken longer to get the chuck setup than it did the lathe.

I have to say I’m impressed with how quiet and smooth it runs. And the reverse feature I’m using more than I thought I would. It has great power. Probably the biggest piece I’ve turned so far is only about 6 inches or so and it never gave me the feeling of needing more.

The VS is nice! I’m glad I didn’t go with a machine that you had to constantly be messing with the belt for speed changes. I pretty much keep the belt on the middle set of pulley’s for now and It’s nice to be able to just reach up and twist a knob to speed it up or slow it down.

Again, thanks for all the feedback and help. I couldn’t be happier with the lathe!:yes:


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on the new lathe. Lets see some pics. Now you have a lathe the fun will begin. Chucks,Spindle gouges,Bowl gouges,Bench grinders,Sharpening jigs,Wood to work with,Parting tools,Acessories for the lathe,"Face Shield"(Gotta have one),Safety glasses,Dust collection,Sandpaper,Finishes,thats a few off the top of my head. You should stop by the bank on the way to the store:laughing:.
Donny


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Well done on your research and purchase.
Now the fun begins.......
Note:
Don't forget to kiss the wifey and tell her how much you love her because she's gonna wonder about you spending so much time with your new friend.......:yes:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

don716 said:


> Congrats on the new lathe. Lets see some pics. Now you have a lathe the fun will begin. Chucks,Spindle gouges,Bowl gouges,Bench grinders,Sharpening jigs,Wood to work with,Parting tools,Acessories for the lathe,"Face Shield"(Gotta have one),Safety glasses,Dust collection,Sandpaper,Finishes,that's a few off the top of my head. You should stop by the bank on the way to the store:laughing:.
> Donny


Yep should have told you the Lathe was the cheapest part before you bought it. All that extra stuff tools, accessories and misc items can cost 3 times more then the lathe. :laughing:

A VS grinder with a wolverine or similar sharpening system and a good sharpening wheel are definitely a must. Dull tools takes the fun out of turning. Face shield and other safety gear also a must. Multiple cutting tools, bowl gouge, chucks and other attachments also needed or at the least very helpful.

Definitely stop by the bank. :laughing:


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

After playing over the weekend I agree, I have a BUNCH of little things to pick up! :yes: A larger selection of sand paper, a face shield (been using safety glasses so no worries), a sharpening system is a must and I'm working on that now, and I would really like to try out a nice bowl gouge but that may have to wait a bit.

You guys mentioned nothing about the different finishes that would be needed, the cool pen turning setups or the razor kits!:laughing:

All joking aside I'm really liking it and can see how easy it is to become hooked. Sometimes I loose interest in long projects but with this thing it's nice to just chuck something up and be finished with it in no time.

BTW; I'm figuring by the end of this weekend the wife will not have a candle in the house without something wood and round to set it on.:laughing:


----------

